# Outback 326Rl



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We went to RV show this past weekend and fell in love with the 326RL, has full size king bed, it has two ,I repeat two refrigerators, three slides, lots of storage and large bath. It would be a very nice upgrade from my 268rL. Anyone have one that could give me more info.


----------



## ZUL8TR (Feb 13, 2015)

W5CI said:


> We went to RV show this past weekend and fell in love with the 326RL, has full size king bed, it has two ,I repeat two refrigerators, three slides, lots of storage and large bath. It would be a very nice upgrade from my 268rL. Anyone have one that could give me more info.


We bought a 326rl three weeks and love it!


----------



## ba3darcher (Feb 23, 2015)

ZUL8TR said:


> We went to RV show this past weekend and fell in love with the 326RL, has full size king bed, it has two ,I repeat two refrigerators, three slides, lots of storage and large bath. It would be a very nice upgrade from my 268rL. Anyone have one that could give me more info.


We bought a 326rl three weeks and love it!
[/quote]
We also love this trailer and are really thinking about pulling the trigger. I realize you have only had for a short period of time any dislikes are problems thus far?


----------



## wheelieboy1 (May 22, 2015)

ZUL8TR said:


> We went to RV show this past weekend and fell in love with the 326RL, has full size king bed, it has two ,I repeat two refrigerators, three slides, lots of storage and large bath. It would be a very nice upgrade from my 268rL. Anyone have one that could give me more info.


We bought a 326rl three weeks and love it!
[/quote]

Did you figure out how cushion configuration to convert the dinette to a bed? We have tried, but no success. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Outback326RL (Aug 9, 2015)

We just ordered our 326rl from a local dealer that had a couple of them in stock and take delivery on Tuesday. We are so excited. Love the king bed, dual refers, lots of sleeping space. Any pointers anyone has would be appreciated. A little nervous on going from towing a 40ft 5th wheel to this long thing, but hopefully all will go just fine.


----------



## Outback326RL (Aug 9, 2015)

We just sold our 40ft 5th wheel. Have never pulled anything this long. A little nervous about having soooooo much behind me.


----------



## Outback326RL (Aug 9, 2015)

wheelieboy1 said:


> We went to RV show this past weekend and fell in love with the 326RL, has full size king bed, it has two ,I repeat two refrigerators, three slides, lots of storage and large bath. It would be a very nice upgrade from my 268rL. Anyone have one that could give me more info.


We bought a 326rl three weeks and love it!
[/quote]

Did you figure out how cushion configuration to convert the dinette to a bed? We have tried, but no success. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
[/quote]
I am banking on the dinette to convert to sleeping also. We take delivery on Tuesday. Any word yet from anybody? Thanks.


----------



## Outback326RL (Aug 9, 2015)

W5CI said:


> We went to RV show this past weekend and fell in love with the 326RL, has full size king bed, it has two ,I repeat two refrigerators, three slides, lots of storage and large bath. It would be a very nice upgrade from my 268rL. Anyone have one that could give me more info.


We just had our 326rl delivered yesterday. One thing for certain, you need the second AC unit. Bedroom gets hot. A lot of heat is generated from the front of the trailer being painted black. We just ordered the second AC with only unit ceiling controls (no wall thermostat) for $750 installed; that's for a 13.5btu unit.

The theatre seating is not great. They are very hard to recline and impossible to put the foot rest down. Especially for us 60+ year olds. We may look at replacing with something else.

Other than that we love the unit and will keep posted.


----------



## burst80 (Jan 1, 2016)

We took delivery of our 326RL in November and love it. The only draw back is ..it is huge! so you will be limited on state park sites. It is truly like pulling and staying in a 5 star hotel. The 2 fridges are awesome and the king bed is to die for!!! The fire place is nice and toasty! We did not have any problem with reclining the seating. We liked the format of the new 328RL but liked the kitchen in ours better. I would suggest looking at both (since they both have the kingbed)


----------



## tfx5002002 (May 26, 2016)

What are you pulling the camper with? I am about to buy one but only have an F-150 with a 5.4 Triton. I do have the towing package, stabalizer hitch, and I have added air bags, hoping that will do it. Ford says 10,500 is max.


----------



## burst80 (Jan 1, 2016)

I started out with a Tundra. Which had the power and would pull the weight. What you need to look at is PIN weight, GVW, GVWR etc.. It is not what it will pull but what the rear end and drive train is designed to handle and safely stop the vehicle. If you are just taking the camper on short trips you might be able to get by. But if you are taking it on long hauls and on the freeways, you might want to consider more truck. I traded up to an F250 diesel. I get better mileage, more options for fuel stops and it tows like a dream.


----------

